# 1/4 or 1/8 Seam Allowance?



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

I am looking to get done some hem tags, which will be on the bottom right hem of a shirt. For something like this, should I go with 1/8" seam allowance or 1/4" (as I believe that is the standard). I am trying to get them to look somewhat like this.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

Anyone? I cant make up my mind. I am thinking 1/8", but then again, I keep seeing everywhere that it should be 1/4"?


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi friend, : ).
I can't see the picture you have uploaded. Try to give some point of mine.
Bill


----------

